# Books for beginners



## saiter (30 June 2008)

Hey guys,

I'd like to get into the stock market and need some books/web pages that teach me how to play the game. So far I've done half of the beginner's tutorial on investopedia.com which was pretty impressive, but I felt that it lacked a lot of information (surely the stock market can't be summed up into a few tutorials!).
So I went to the local library and borrowed the following:


The Australian Stockmarket: a guide for players, planners and procrastinators (8th edition by  Ron Bennett)

Breakthrough trading: revolutionary thinking in relative analysis by Leon Wilson

Top Stocks 2008

Adaptive analysis for Australian Stocks by Nick Radge

Are there any other books that you can recommend?


----------



## disarray (30 June 2008)

Stan Weinstein - Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets is a good newbie book. it introduced me to a lot of the basic concepts behind investing / trading and provided a good base for further learning.


----------



## Ashsaege (30 June 2008)

Adaptive Analysis by Nick Radge is a great book... even though i have only managed to fit in reading the first 2 chapters so far.

For absolute beginners to investing in general i think 'Rich dad Poor dad' is a good book to get people to start thinking differently - tho that is about all its good for. 'Think and grow rich' is another similar book.

Margaret Lomas has some great books about investing in real estate which are well worth the read.


----------



## Chorlton (30 June 2008)

saiter said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'd like to get into the stock market and need some books/web pages that teach me how to play the game. So far I've done half of the beginner's tutorial on investopedia.com which was pretty impressive, but I felt that it lacked a lot of information (surely the stock market can't be summed up into a few tutorials!).
> So I went to the local library and borrowed the following:
> ...





In combination with others books that you may decide to read, try to read at least one on Money Management techniques. Having a good understanding of the various concepts will serve you well, when you do finally begin to trade.

The one I would recommend is Trade your way to Financial Freedom by Dr Tharp.  Radge's book (first few chapters) also covers these concepts although in less detail than the one by Dr Tharp. 

I can also recommend an excellent subscription service ideal for beginners looking to trade PROPERLY. Not sure if I should be advertising this on here so PM if interested....

Good Luck,

Chorlton


----------



## tech/a (30 June 2008)

Chorlton has it in 1

After 14 yrs in this Ive found out what you DONT need to know.
That covers 95% of books out there.

Mastering Risk by Lally is excellent and good for beginners.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (1 July 2008)

The first Books on investing I ever read were,

1, How the stock market really works, by martin roth.

2, Top stocks 1997 ( it's an annual publication also by martin roth) it's good reading to give an insight on the range of different companies out there.

3, Rich dad poor dad, by robert kyosaki.

4, The golden rules to wealth,


----------



## IFocus (1 July 2008)

One more for the list

Enhancing Trader Performance by Brett Steenbarger highly recommended


----------



## Timmy (1 July 2008)

IFocus said:


> One more for the list
> 
> Enhancing Trader Performance by Brett Steenbarger highly recommended




Good one IFocus, outstandingly helpful book, fully agree.
Available  from this link.


----------



## Paul24 (29 July 2008)

*Books for a beginner?*

Hello,

This is my first post here so I guess I should say hello, I'm a 21 yr old engineer from Melb. And have decided that this is something I want to get into.
I am completely new to this and not planning on investing until I get a good grip of the system, weather that takes me 1 month or 6 who knows.
But all I know is I want to read and learn as much of the theories and different strategies out there.
Are there any books which are considered a must for a beginner, I would like something which outlines all the basics, and I mean real basics as all I know is what ive read over the last couple of days.
Any help is appreciated, 
thank you.


----------



## nizar (29 July 2008)

saiter said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'd like to get into the stock market and need some books/web pages that teach me how to play the game. So far I've done half of the beginner's tutorial on investopedia.com which was pretty impressive, but I felt that it lacked a lot of information (surely the stock market can't be summed up into a few tutorials!).
> So I went to the local library and borrowed the following:
> ...




In my opinion as a beginner you would get very little out of Leon Wilson's book.
The first two I haven't heard of.

Nick Radges book the first 55 pages is a must read in my opinion.

Then a read of either Van Tharp's Trade your way to Financial Freedom OR Alexander Elder's Trading for a Living. I have both and if I had to pick the former is better, but both discuss the same topics.


----------



## Paul24 (29 July 2008)

I have brought nicks book (its in the mail) and im about to purchase trade your way to financial freedom by van k Tharp. That should keep me going for a while.


----------



## Temjin (30 July 2008)

Paul24 said:


> I have brought nicks book (its in the mail) and im about to purchase trade your way to financial freedom by van k Tharp. That should keep me going for a while.




Both are excellent books for beginners because they focus on the STUFF that you only need to learn. If you started off with other hyped "how did I earn $1 million in the market" type of books, you would have a hard time readjusting your mindset to what Nick and Van are trying to teach you. 

So go ahead and read those two first and you will have a much MUCH easier time figuring out what to do next. (and know which books to avoid in the future)


----------



## saiter (30 July 2008)

nizar said:


> In my opinion as a beginner you would get very little out of Leon Wilson's book.
> The first two I haven't heard of.
> 
> Nick Radges book the first 55 pages is a must read in my opinion.
> ...




Yes, you're right. I opened the book and it went straight into stuff that I have never seen before. I think it's aimed at the intermediate-advanced trader and it goes through indicators, system setups,  and lots of trends. As soon as I got to Monte Carlo analysis I dropped the book because I had no idea what he was talking about 

I've finished reading two books so far "The Australian Stockmarket " by ron bennet and "The Artful Stockpicker" by Peter Hegarty. I'm currently reading Radge's "Adaptive Analysis".
IMO as a complete newbie (i.e. someone who has no idea about stocks or the economy) you should read, no scrap that, YOU HAVE TO READ, "The Australian Stockmarket" first. It goes over the history of the stockmarket (really short but interesting), the different types of securities available, the different types of services available to you and their pros + cons, the different methods of trading, the difference between trader and investor, the market phases, the difference between fundamental and technical analysis and the impact of the macroeconomy on the stockmarket. It's a great book that touches on many aspects. It doesn't go into too much depth but it leaves you hungry for more knowledge.

The second book, "The Artful Stockpicker" by Hegarty is one that I found to be pretty awesome! The book begins with an introduction to the company balance sheet, the company's function and management. In fact, the book continually emphasises the importance of selecting a good company one that has trustable management. After this, you are exposed to a few ratios from Fundamental Analysis before Technical analysis and its associated charting patterns. Hegarty likes to "Use F/A to tell him which company to buy and T/A to tell him when to buy". More importantly, he also goes through how to build a portfolio and he dedicates the other half of the book to an analysis of a few stocks from his portfolio. I found this to be pretty good because you could apply what you learnt in the first half of the book and figure out why some of his stocks ran well or went sour. 10/10

As I mentioned earlier, I'm also reading Nick Radge's "Adaptive Analysis", who takes an entirely different approach to Hegarty. My understanding is that Hegarty is more of a long-term investor whilst Radge is more of a short-term trader, so if you're going to read both of these, then expect to be slightly confused at the beginning because both approach the stockmarket differently. Hegarty aims to pick a good to excellent company and stick with it for some time whilst Radge is more concerned with trading more frequently with minimal risk, without focusing too much on accuracy (I've only read 4-5 chapters so far of Radge). Radge's book is shaping out to be pretty good as well, especially the sections on market maping.

If any other newbies are reading this thread, then I recommend you go down to your local library and get the books in this thread, or similar ones. I don't think it'd be worthwhile to buy any of them just yet (although I'm considering buying Hegarty's and Radge's). 
If you can't get down to a local library then the best place to start is at www.investopedia.com . I read their tutorial before getting any books and it did help me a little bit, however, as soon as it went into analysis and ratios, I was entirely lost. Unfortunately, it doesn't have the same flow as a good book 

Also, make sure that you sign up for the ASX stock market game. Registrations close on August 6!!!

Happy reading! I'll post more books as I get them!


----------



## happyjack (11 August 2008)

Temjin said:


> Both are excellent books for beginners because they focus on the STUFF that you only need to learn. If you started off with other hyped "how did I earn $1 million in the market" type of books, you would have a hard time readjusting your mindset to what Nick and Van are trying to teach you.
> 
> So go ahead and read those two first and you will have a much MUCH easier time figuring out what to do next. (and know which books to avoid in the future)




I would have to disagree with this totally, I found the Nicholas Darvas book " How I made 2 million dollars on the stock market" to be one of the best " beginners " books that I have read on the subject, He points out just about every mistake that you can make, so if you go through his book and write down each mistake you as he makes them you are half way to formulating your own trading plan AND you have a strategy for trend trading, not to mention the fact that it is free if you google it and then cut and paste it from one website, or just download it from the other.

Nicks book cannot be described as an easy read but he does make a lot of sense on money management, as someone else said first fifty or so pages. Also I agree that  Stan Weinstein is a good read with a lot of good points, Alex Elder, Van Tharp and Mike Douglas and Steve Nisan are good authors, but are pricing themselves out of the market make you start diving for the "torrent" as any American trading book is available "free" on the p to p networks


----------



## sqwark7600 (15 August 2008)

As a beginner I found Bengamin Graham's "The Intelligent Investor" an excellent historical account of the US stock market movements and his expansive investment philosophy. Others I found helpful are "Common Stocks and Uncommon Profits" by Philip Fisher and Robert Hagstrom's "The Warren Buffet Way"-both instructive studies of their respective investment strategies.  On the aspect of risk "Against the Gods" is an expansive and easy to read story of risk/probability theories through time. The road then forks and depends on whether one follows the fundamental of tech. analysis path(s). Something like "Financial Statements Demystified" by David Cunningham" for the fundamentalist in you and "Trading with a Plan" IMO is an oldy but a goody by Tony Compton & Eric Kendall" is a good starting point for the tech. side of the brain. LOL.


----------



## johenmo (15 August 2008)

Saiter and Paul24........

There are so many different books, all reflecting opinions.  Van Tharp's (trade your way to financial freedom) is my most recent and is excellent for the psychological side - though I'd prefer it to be less flowery and get straight to the point.  I will now buy this one  I have get Adaptive Analysis.  I have a couple by Kinsky, which helps to fill some gaps in knowledge (c.f. understanding) and am glad I have bought the Kinsky books.  And one by Alan Hull.  

It depends on what your aim is - style, capital, timeframe - as to which books give you the most.  The ASX site also has great information.

I can now see there are many ways to approach the market.  You have to figure out what you want before you can devise your systems.

And ASF itself has some good stuff, along with some not-so-good stuff.  Search, and you shall (probably)find.

As someone on ASF said, you can buy them through this site and it helps to keep it going.


----------



## strudy (15 August 2008)

One of the best books that I have come across is Daryl Guppy's "Share Trading.
He has also written a few others as well that are also worth a look at.

Don't forget to keep your receipt as you can claim them on your tax return.


----------



## cutz (16 August 2008)

Hi All, 

Some books i have found of interest apart from the technical how to books have been Rogue Trader-Leeson, Fear Greed Panic-Cohan , and the classic Reminiscences of a stock operator - Lefevre.
Sometimes the best lessons come from mistakes of the past.

Happy reading.

Cutz.


----------



## TradeDaily (15 September 2008)

*Recommended Readings*

Hi All,

I am new to the site and am pretty much a blank slate with regards to investing and trading. What are the must read books to get me up to speed?

So far I have added these to my Amazon cart:

Trade Your Way To Financial Freedom - Van K. Tharp

Technical Analysis of Stock Trends - Robert D. Edwards 

Way of the Turtle: The Secret Methods that Turned Ordinary People into Legendary Traders- Curtis Faith


----------



## Timmy (15 September 2008)

Hi TradeDaily

I merged your question into this thread, plenty of ideas in here.

Also, have a look at the threads in this search, should be helpful:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1522810


----------



## freddy2 (15 September 2008)

*Re: Recommended Readings*

Fooled by Randomness: The Hidden Role of Chance in Life and in the Markets by Nassim Nicholas Taleb

The Black Swan: The Impact of the Highly Improbable by Nassim Nicholas Taleb

Seeking Wisdom: From Darwin to Munger, 3rd Edition by Peter Bevelin

When Genius Failed: The Rise and Fall of Long-Term Capital Management by Roger Lowenstein 

Liar's Poker: Rising Through the Wreckage on Wall Street by Michael Lewis

Fortune's Formula: The Untold Story of the Scientific Betting System That Beat the Casinos and Wall Street by William Poundstone


----------



## hooikk (15 September 2008)

I'd recommend picking up "Come into my Trading Room" by Dr.Elder. Its a good overall book that covers parts of technical analysis and money mangement. 

If you want to delve more into "Technical Analysis Explained" by Martin Pring is fairly complete.

As for money management (i.e. position sizing), "Trade your way to Financial Freedom" by Van Tharp is an excellent book. I recently purchased "A trader's Money Management System" by Bennett McDowell as well. I skimmed through the book at Dymocks, and liked what I read. Still waiting on delivery from Amazon.


----------



## kam75 (18 September 2008)

1. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre.
2. Secrets for Profiting in Bull & Bear Markets - Stan Weinstein
3. How I made 2 million in the stockmarket - Nicolas Darvas

Regards
Kam75

http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------



## Herlequin (29 September 2008)

Daryl Guppy's 'Share Trading' is my bible. I sleep with it beside my bed and still refer back to it. its one of the best newbie books i have read. it contains not only the basics but well developed strategies and advanced risk managment. Beginner does not mean simple. The part on risk managment is what has kept my alive and profitable in the market.

has anyone read the Stuart McPhee "share trading in a nutshell"?


----------



## MongrelSun (5 October 2008)

One I found very enlightening, which I don't think has been mentioned is:

Trading in the Zone by Mark Douglas


MongrelSun


----------



## MRC & Co (5 October 2008)

Mastering the Trade by John Carter for a real one stop shop to get an idea for what you require.

Trading the SPI by Brent Penfold is also similar to that extent.

Adaptive Analysis (first few chapters as said already).

A couple charting sites (stockcharts) etc for basic static T/A patterns.  Double tops, bottoms, H&S, triangles, flags, wedges, pennants, blah blah, a few candlestick patterns.

VSA e-book which you can get for free online (end goes into tradeguider a bit much for me).

Lots of time and application to find your niche and create your own style in that niche.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (11 October 2008)

It's been said but I'll say it again...

_Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom_ 2nd Ed., by Van Tharp is a must, IMO, for the beginner. Nick Radge's book _Adaptive Analysis_, covers similar stuff in a more summarised way in the first few chapters but the remainder of the book is focused on Elliott Wave theory so that lowers its reader usefulness.

Any of the _Market Wizards_ series by Jack Schwager are very highly recommended. They are interviews with top traders across very different markets. Their value is in seeing what highly successful traders in very different areas all emphasise as important.

Also already mentioned, _Trading in the Zone_ by Mark Douglas, is great for beginners. It was less use to me as I have Van Tharp's _Peak Performance Trading Course_ which covers the psychology in more detail.

If you don't understand the money management/risk/psychology basics first, you greatly increase your chances of loss. Once you get a handle of these basic concepts, then worry about what method and system you will devise. Then read a cross section of books on different types of trading and different markets.

Beginners focus on the method: how, when and what to buy. This is one of the least important parts of a system. It takes some of us a lot of costly mistakes to learn that. So, beginners, do yourselves a favour and focus on the important things from the start (...said knowing that 99% of beginners will ignore this advice anyway).

Trading/investing directly in Australian shares is not necessarily less risky than other markets such as commodities, forex, CFDs. The greatest risk in the market is *YOU*.


----------



## jay1541 (8 December 2008)

*What books do you recommend?*

Hi All,
    I have a keen interest in trading shares and have read a few book about the subject. I am not confident in my knowledge base to start trading yet so would be grateful of any recomendations any active traders mignt be able to offer. So far I have read:

   Charting Secrets - Louise Bedford
   Way of the Turtle - Curtis M Faith
   Share Trading - Daryl Guppy

I have just started 'Trade your way to financial freedom' by Van K Tharp.


----------



## nomore4s (8 December 2008)

*Re: What books do you recommend?*

jay there are numerous threads on this topic.

The search function will help you find some of the info already posted.

Here is a link to some of the threads


----------



## beamstas (8 December 2008)

*Re: What books do you recommend?*

I have heard alot of good things about this:
https://www.thechartist.com.au/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=7

I purchased a copy last friday, can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## jay1541 (8 December 2008)

*Re: What books do you recommend?*

Thanks nomore4s, I should have dug a little deeper before posting


----------



## nomore4s (8 December 2008)

*Re: What books do you recommend?*



beamstas said:


> I have heard alot of good things about this:
> https://www.thechartist.com.au/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=7
> 
> I purchased a copy last friday, can't wait for it to arrive




A very good book, which has alot of good practical info about trading imo.



jay1541 said:


> Thanks nomore4s, I should have dug a little deeper before posting




No worries, sometimes we all need a reminder about the search function


----------



## cutz (8 December 2008)

*Re: What books do you recommend?*

Hi
A couple of books I have read that relate to trading that may hold your interest are Sell and Sell Short–Elder and The Disciplined Trader-Douglas. I’am also a couple of chapters into Trading In The Zone-Kiev, and its looking interesting.BTW I don’t consider myself to be a full on share trader in the true sense but I am always fascinated by the dynamics of the market.


EDIT>> Sorry i just read post #2


----------



## kam75 (8 December 2008)

*Re: What books do you recommend?*

1. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre
2. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre
3. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre


----------



## white_goodman (8 December 2008)

*Re: What books do you recommend?*



kam75 said:


> 1. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre
> 2. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre
> 3. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre




just got it for me bday reading it as we speak


----------



## Boggo (8 December 2008)

*Re: What books do you recommend?*



kam75 said:


> 1. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre
> 2. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre
> 3. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre




One of Livermore's classic statements from that book...

'I did precisely the wrong thing. The cotton showed me a loss and I kept it. The wheat showed me a profit and I sold it out. Of all the speculative blunders there are few greater than trying to average a losing game. Always sell what shows you a loss and keep what shows you a profit.'

.


----------



## saiter (10 February 2009)

Hey fellahs,

Does anyone know any good books on trading with volume? I've already read master the markets (VSA ebook).

Thanks.


----------



## tech/a (11 February 2009)

http://www.marketvolume.com/sbv/prolonged_trends.asp

Not a book but playing around with my own version of this but using the principals of VSA rather than raw volume = and -


----------



## finvik (12 February 2009)

Foreign Exchange (FOREX) is the arena where a nation's currency is exchanged for that of another. The foreign exchange market is the largest financial market in the world The main enticements of currency dealing to private investors and attractions for short-term Forex trading are:
    * 24-hour trading, 5 days a week with non-stop access to global Forex dealers.
    * An enormous liquid market making it easy to trade most currencies.
    * Volatile markets offering profit opportunities.
    * Standard instruments for controlling risk exposure.
    * The ability to profit in rising or falling markets.
    * Leveraged trading with low margin requirements.
    * Many options for zero commission trading.


----------



## Nick Radge (12 February 2009)

I like Tim Ord's analysis. He has a new book, although I have not read it. 

www.ord-oracle.com


----------



## kam75 (13 February 2009)

Stan Weinstein's book "The Secrets for Profiting in Bull & Bear Markets is a classic.  A lot of authors tend to regurgitate material from it so it's your best one to start with.


----------



## finvik (14 February 2009)

Nick Radge said:


> I like Tim Ord's analysis. He has a new book, although I have not read it.
> 
> www.ord-oracle.com




though i havent read afrom Tim ords, but the one i read was his "The Secret Science of Price and Volume" and i must say it was quite impressive


----------



## prav (24 May 2009)

*Best book on share trading?*

Hello All, I signed up with CommSec last week and I am a vigin to share trading. Therefore I'm looking for a book which will teach me all aspects of share trading from intro to advance. I was thinking of investing in _SHARES MADE SIMPLE_ from Noel Whittaker. What would you recommend? Cheers.


----------



## waza1960 (24 May 2009)

*Re: Best Book on Share Trading*

Well for a basic book shares 4 dummies is ok but I think the best and most comprehensive trading book to date is *Trade Your Way To Financial Freedom by Van Tharp*


----------



## Julia (24 May 2009)

*Re: Best book on share trading?*

Welcome to ASF, Prav.  I doubt that you will find any single book which will tell you everything you want to know.

Noel Whittaker's info, whilst very useful for beginners, will not teach you about trading.  He advises on longer term investing.

I'd suggest that before you buy any books, you go to the ASX website, www.asx.com.au and work your way through their Education Centre.
This will explain how the market works and offer you basic information about a fundamental or technical approaches.

And perhaps do a Search on this forum.  There are several threads discussing what books are useful.


----------



## nomore4s (24 May 2009)

*Re: Best book on share trading?*



prav said:


> Hello All, I signed up with CommSec last week and I am a vigin to share trading. Therefore I'm looking for a book which will teach me all aspects of share trading from intro to advance. I was thinking of investing in _SHARES MADE SIMPLE_ from Noel Whittaker. What would you recommend? Cheers.




Hi Prav,

Welcome to ASF. I have merged this thread with your thread.

There are some good recommendations in here, so I suggest you read through this thread to help you choose.

Also if you use the advance search function and search for "books" in the thread title, plenty of threads will come up which will keep you busy.

I also suggest you read through some of the threads in the beginners lounge here at ASF as there is some good info you won't find in books especially about the XAO and trading in Aust.


----------



## JackJackJack (24 May 2009)

I see someone has Weinstein and Van Tharp on Ebay at the moment. Definitely two of the best.


----------



## prav (25 May 2009)

Hi Guys, That's awesome. Thanks everyone.


----------



## cutz (25 May 2009)

Hi

Has anyone here ordered books from amazon US, if so how long did it take to arrive and how was your experience.


----------



## wonderrman (25 May 2009)

cutz said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone here ordered books from amazon US, if so how long did it take to arrive and how was your experience.




Hello, yes I have when the exchange rate was very good last year. I used regular shipping, one took two weeks and the other about three. I haven't tried the super fast shipping.

It is very good as long as you don't want the book in your hand by the next day.

Wonder.


----------



## cutz (25 May 2009)

Thanks for the reply wonderrman, 

I'll give them a try.


----------



## ceasar73 (26 May 2009)

most of the guys on this forum will recommend

van tharp - weinstein - radge - ceasar73 - elder

all brilliant


----------



## AlterEgo (26 May 2009)

cutz said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone here ordered books from amazon US, if so how long did it take to arrive and how was your experience.




Yes, I've ordered many books from them over the years. Has always been a good experience. The slowest shipping option has taken about 3 weeks to arrive, and the fastest shipping option had my books here in about 3 days!


----------



## ChilliBlue (10 June 2009)

*What Book Titles You Thought Was Worth Reading*

Hi All

I am new to this and am researching as much as I can.

However, for every advice I read, sure enought there is another that contradicts it.

What I am looking for are books that you have read and thought them worthwhile.

Many thanks.


----------



## MindBoggled (7 July 2009)

*Recommended books*

So I've been reading through heaps of the posts here and have found one common thing.... Books!! everyone recommends that you read some of the excellent literature on trading before you start, and I have noticed we don't have anywhere that lists people's recommendations so I figured why not 

So here is the few books I have read and recommend:

$1 million for life - Ashley Ormond
A fortunate life - A.B. Facey
The 7 habits of highly effective people - Stephen Covey
36 strategies of the Chinese for financial traders - Darryl Guppy

If you have any others to recommend to the people just starting out list em in here, and lets try and build an "ASF recommended reading list".


----------



## maxiewawa (21 July 2009)

*Recommended Reading*

I'm a newbie, and I'm looking to educate myself.

There isn't a thread dedicated to books, so I thought I'd start one.

These aren't my personal recommendations; other members have recommended them in other threads. Just thought it might help to consolidate them all.

Pit Bull by Martin 'Buzzy' Schwartz
Secrets for Profiting in bull and bear markets by Weinstein. 
"charting secrets" by Louise Bedford 
Trading and Exchanges: Market Microstructure for Practitioners.

Feel free to comment and add other titles!


----------



## aramz (11 August 2009)

I have just finished reading Stan Weinstein's book as my first book. I rate dit high as first book. Really easy to read and taught me heaps. I have Leon Wilson's forst 2 books waiting for me now. I heard these would be really good to read after stan's. There's also Guppy's. I'm not sure if i should be reading him and if i will be missing out on vital info if i don't. Should i read these before Wilson's or does Wilson's cover what guppy does and more?

Also I heard Trading your way to financial freedom by Van Tharp is a must. Is this another book about technicals? Would i be covering enough by reading stan weinstein's and then Wilson's first 2 books or should i definitely read Van Tharp's? Where would his book fit into the equation.

Just trying to get it all right so i get the best share trading education to kick start my trading career.

Cheers.


----------



## freddy2 (11 August 2009)

For starters:
1) Value Investing: From Graham to Buffett and Beyond by Bruce C. N. Greenwald 
2) How to Read & Understand Financial Statements When You Don't Know What You Are Looking at: For Business Owners and Investors by Brian Kline - or similar book.
3) 1/2 year reports and annual reports - find at company website or asx.com.au under announcements

I have bought many books from Amazon US no problem. Recently I have been using Book Depository as it is usually cheaper and quicker delivery even though from the UK.


----------



## wadesansom (22 November 2013)

*Newbie Books To Read*

Hi, I am fairly new to the game and wanted to purchase some books to help me understand the stock market.

Could anyone please give recommendations on newbie books to read?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ROE (22 November 2013)

*Re: Newbie Books To Read*



wadesansom said:


> Hi, I am fairly new to the game and wanted to purchase some books to help me understand the stock market.
> 
> Could anyone please give recommendations on newbie books to read?
> 
> Thanks in advance





http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Buffe...8&qid=1385097007&sr=8-2&keywords=buffettology

http://www.amazon.com/Margin-Safety...d=1385097053&sr=8-1&keywords=margin+of+safety


http://www.amazon.com/One-Up-Wall-S...-1&keywords=peter+lynch+one+up+on+wall+street


http://www.amazon.com/Uncommon-Prof...&sr=8-1&keywords=common+stock+uncommon+profit


http://www.investopedia.com/   for quick lookup on term you don’t understand or want to know about a certain topic


----------

